# March Madness 2wwer's Part 3



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home all, good luck to you all!

  

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04
Eliza IVF 18.03.04
Heat IUI 18.03.04
kimj IUI 19.03.04
shelley IUI 19.03.04
fgm IVF 19.03.04
ruthie IVF 19.03.04
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04
murtle IUI 26.03.04


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

M U R T L E !!!!!  You made it here!!!!!!!!! 

just read your post on the IUIers thread - I shouldnt worry about having stood up too soon - they dragged me off the bed within 20secs of the deed and I was sitting in the next room in under a minute!! They didnt seem to think that laying around should be on the menu and said just carry on life as normal right from that moment. 
I know what you mean about it seeming a bit clinical - its not the way you want to conceive a child. Mike and I had a bit of  later on that day just so that it felt like some love and intimacy had been shared(and hopefully added a few more   to bump up the numbers)

well, it all starts here.... I have found the first week pretty much ok, but its starting to get to me a bit now. Every night when i put my head on the pillow I tick off another day. It will all be over one way or another soon....

take care and keep busy

kimj


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok today.

Sorry to keep you all in suspense, but still in a state of disbelief over our    !!!!
Yes, I am officially pregnant !

Really can't put into words how we're feeling at the moment, over the moon doesn't even come close !! Our consultant did the test this morning & we got a very strong positive, which could mean twins, which would be fantastic !

I just want to say to all of you fellow 2ww's who are feeling low thinking that AF is about to rear her ugly head, this time last week I was in tears as I had such bad period pains & was convinced t was all over. But a week on & I'm the happiest girl in the world. So PLEASE don't fear the worst, it might just be a good sign !

Well, I'm going to try and let the news sink in & take it easy now. I just wanted to share our wonderful news with you, thank all of you for your invaluable support over the last couple of weeks, and to wish each and every one of you all the luck and love in the world - Nothing would make me happier than to see some more   's for you all.

Take care,

With love & positive vibes to all follicles,eggs & embryos out there,

Sam.x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Sam, blimey girl that is fantastic! Really pleased for you bet your are really on  CONGRATS!



Go for it Harmony and Tina!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fantastic news Sam. Many congratulations to you and DH.      

Good luck for tomorrow Harmony

Luv'n'hugs

Murtle
xxx


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi there
Wonder if i can join in -on 2nd try of ivf, now on day 5 no af as yet (but no telling hey)!. Keeping fingers crossed this time as taking inj to reduce thrombin levels in my blood which they have now found. Feeling a little less positive than last time as embies were not as good. 
Had pains on & off & also a slight show 2 days ago -can anyone tell me is this a good sign??
Would love to hear from anyone - as 2ww doing my head in now!
Good luck to all of you still on 2ww. and many congratulations to you sam -its fantastic news xx
Love and warmest wishes to those not so lucky..
Luv Tina x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Sam - YAY!!!!!!!   

         

Fab news- well done and congrats to you both!

best news to go to bed on ^sleepy^

take care, hope there will be more of us joining you soon

Harmony - sending you more    overnight

[email protected] - welcome! 

kimj


----------



## fgm (Sep 16, 2003)

sam congratulations take it easy and enjoy the next 8 months

harmony ive got my fingers crossed for you today good luck 

welcome [email protected] youll find the support here invaluable

sending positive thoughts to eyerone elso on 2ww 

fgm


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Harmony, thinking of you this morning  

Tina, good luck for Tuesday (or earlier if you test before!)  

  

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04
Eliza IVF 18.03.04
Heat IUI 18.03.04
kimj IUI 19.03.04
shelley IUI 19.03.04
fgm IVF 19.03.04
ruthie IVF 19.03.04
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04
murtle IUI 26.03.04


----------



## choccy biccie (Mar 11, 2004)

Seahorse - a big congrats, thats fantastic. 

Harmony...sending positive vibes for your test today......


Good luck to other testers.......

H

xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls

Sam - Absolutely fantastic news! Congratulations! You must be over the moon xx  

Harmony - Best of luck for today xx 



Welcome [email protected] xx 

Take care all

Rachel xx


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2002)

Sam congratulations to you and DH fantastic news.

       

Harmony good luck today ,hope all goes well im thinking of you 

love shelley xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Sam & Dh - Congratulations to you both!

Harmony - Good luck today.

Laine x


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Sam - Well done on positve result. Enjoy the next 9 months and twins eh??

Harmony - Good luck with test today. 

Tina/Winnie - Good luck with your tests also. 

Kimj - I guess Mike enjoyed the football. I was there too but as an Ipswich supporter didnt like the result! bet he was smiling when he got home though. 

I cant wait till 17/3 for my test. Why does time pass so slow?

Love to everyone. 
love Alli
x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Sam Seahorse,

Wonderful news! You have made my weekend. Even the possibility of twins!

My very best wishes and congratulations to you and your DH.

With love from,


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Tina,

Welcome to the 2ww part of the rollercoaster. 

We are also on our second attempt and ET was last Wednesday. I had a lot of spasms/pain in the first few days after ET which has calmed down to be replaced by what feels now like AF pain.

A woman I knew on my last cycle had AF type pain all through and even bleeding - she got a + in the end though.

We must be at about the stage for implantation so fingers crossed for both of us!

With warmest regards,


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Girls

Sam, fantastic news - well done, I am thrilled for you   

Harmony - thinking of you today, hope you get the BFP you deserve hun!  

SueL - thanks for all your good wishes. I was very tempted to test early and ordered some 10mu pee sticks off the internet. BUT they haven't arrived!! And Chris (my DH) has banned me testing early anyway 

I am still veering wildly from positive (baby fantasies and all) to negative (desperation)! NUTS! Had severe AF pains yesterday, but no AF yet - so a good sign maybe? Who knows, your body plays constant tricks eh? Even if I do get a positive, I know its not all plain sailing after losing my first baby - although after a BFN last time, I will be delighted to get as far as a BFP!

Welcome to all the new March girls - there are loads of us now!

Winnie and Allison - good luck for Wed - not too long now.

Eliza - hope you had a good weekend with your friends and the  stayed away.

Love and babydust to everyone

Tina


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi 2wwers

Just popped in to see how you are all doing

Sam (Seahorse) - Excellent news .. massive congratulations to you and your DH.

Harmony - Hope AF has stayed away and you got your BFP today.

So many testers next week ...... Tina K, Winnie, Alli, Eliza, Heat, Kim, Shelley, fgm, Ruthie, Rachel and Puppy ... good luck to you all.

Flopsy, TinaUk, Choccie Biccie and Murtle ... enjoy the easy part of the 2ww and good luck to you for the week after.

Loads of love and luck to you all
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Heat

I don't want to falsely raise your hopes but it sounds like this could be good news?

As far as I am aware the HCG shot would be out of your system after 7 days of it being administered .. so looks like you have a positive - I hope so.

To be more sure, why don't you ask Sarah our Fertility Nurse?

I hope this is your dream coming true

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Heat

Sounds positive to me - I really hope it is! GOOD LUCK 

Love Tina


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2002)

Sounds like a positive to me too  a line is a line  
love shelley xxx


----------



## fgm (Sep 16, 2003)

hi heat

like the ladies have said before a line is a line and you may get false negatives but not false positives

good luck
fgm


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Heather - by day 10 the hcg which was given 2 days before IUI will be OUT of your system! So it looks like it's     for you!!!!!    . Now you rest up take it easy and keep testing! Please let us know tomorrow how the line is looking as I need to know before I go on hols  , all is crossed for you and dh!

Love to you all Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

hi ya heat babe sending you loads of pos vibes ur way

no af today but have been really feeling sick over the last to days i will be waiting till about tuesday to do the test,i just wished i could stop feeling sick  luv ya harmony xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Heat - I think you've done it!!! So thrilled for you Heather I know how awful that BFN was at Christmas - fingers crossed for you hun 

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Sam - Congrats are in order! Well done and enjoy it!

Heat - WOW! I'm keeping everything crossed, but I know how you must feel. 'Don't want to believe that it could mean good news just in case it's not.

I took Pregnyl on Friday afternoon so will do my test on the 27th according to hospital. This is the first time in my life that I'm ovulating so I'm not expecting my miracle, but hoping of course.

I hope you don't mind me joining this forum.

Good luck to all of you other Ladies in Waiting!

Troll
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

congrats on ovulating hun and welcome


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Heat,
my turn to follow you around!!! am keeping an eye on you, and looking forward to the good news when you are sure!!!

keep positive!!!!

your old buddie b ps,xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

well hopefully i will be doing a pg test tom if af doesnt come to night,so we will see how things goes lol luv harmony xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Please can I join you. We had 2 embies transferred today so I think I'm testing on 28th. The ET was all a bit traumatic so I'll take it easy for a few days - any tips on what to expect gratefully received.

Fingers crossed for everyone

Raggy x


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Raggy! Grrreat!
That's the day after me.

Good LUCK!


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

Sam - terrific news. Well done!
Heather - looking good for you too! 

AF stayed away over the weekend. And I can be sure of that, because, believe me, I was knicker-checking every 5 mins, or at least it felt that way. I'm still getting AF aches, which makes me feel the witch is just around the corner, but I have also been getting waves of nausea. It could be the progesterone messing me around, or it could be the Bacardi Breezers I helped myself to last night, in order to lighten up (they worked!)

Good luck to us all testing this week!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2002)

hi girls 
Thank you for all your welcomes. Harmony good luck for tomorrow.
Had af pains on and off today but who knows hey!
Quick question what is the earliest date you can test.originally i was having embies put back on sun 5th & testing on 21/3. but had no consultants in that day so had them put back on mon 8/3 instead so they have told me to test on 22/3. Would it make a diff if i tested on the 21/3 still??
Good luck to everyone 
Love Tina x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Harmony, good luck for your test tomorrow morning, HOW have you resisted!!!!  

Tina, thinking of you!  

TinaUK - at 13 dpt you should be fine to test!

Eliza - knicker checking, the "joys" of the 2ww (and beyond!)

Trollmor and Raggy - welcome aboard!

  

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04
Eliza IVF 18.03.04
Heat IUI 18.03.04
kimj IUI 19.03.04
shelley IUI 19.03.04
fgm IVF 19.03.04
ruthie IVF 19.03.04
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04
murtle IUI 26.03.04
Trollmor OI 27.03.04
Raggy IVF 28.03.04


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Sue! I'm still trying to get to grips with the FF jargong. 
It took me a minute or two to figure out what OI was

(A bit of a yucky) Question: I've had spotting today (brownish/red). Is that normal during ovulation?


Thanks again for being so supportive and welcoming.

Troll
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Blimey its been busy on here today  

Alli, Mike wants you to know that he is NOT, I repeat NOT a Millwall supporter - he's an Tractor Boy! So he did not come home with a smile on his face at all - lucky he made it home at all really with all the nasty boys on the train....

Welcome to all the new 2wwers 

Heat, sounds like good news to me 

Harmony - you must be the most strong-willed person here!

lots of    to all of us testing this week - theres a lot of us!!! I keep telling myself to be positive but its getting harder, My boobs feel like melons today which is a definite AF sign usually, but who knows.....

Take care everyone

kimj


----------



## ellabee (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi! I am new to this message board. I have been trying for about a year, obviously without any luck. I was diagnosed with Lupus about 2 years ago but I don't know if it is affecting my fertility yet. I too, am in the 2 ww now. I am 7 dpo and am very impatient. I just had a question about ovulation. If I ovulated around day ( day 18 LH surge)19 is that too late for implantation? I went to my first infertility consult and my doctor told me that is abnormal and you should detect your LH surge by day 17 in order to get pregnant. She is also recommending hormone level testing and an HSG? I know many people have been trying for soooo long and I must look pathetic to you, but any advice would be truly appreciated. You are all in my thoughts and prayers. Thanks!!!!! (PS. I am so impressed by this site and all the positive energy!!!!!)


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone

Raggy & Trollmor - A warm welcome to you both 

ellabee - A warm welcome to you too. Please never put yourself down. Everyone's situation is different yes, but they are all important. We are all here to support each other ^group^

Good luck to everyone for this week. I'm not sure how I'm feeling. Had alot of backache and low pain over the weekend but prob not connected! Doesn't it send your head spinning looking for signs!! 
Take care all

Rach xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just thought I would pop on and say hi and wish you all every luck in the world... been meaning to for days now... I am on day 11 after IUI and I think this is the end for me, I know I should stay positive, but all possible symptons have gone and all I have left is the looking for AF. *Still secretly praying that I am wrong though* 

Babydust and bucket loads of it to you all Candy x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Just clocking in to send waves of positive thoughts to you knicker checkers. (and to see if Harmony has posted good news yet!!).

Winnie - haven't seen a post from you for a while - but thinking of you

Fee xxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Harmony, where are you! Hope you are OK.  

Tina, thinking of you!  

Welcome and good luck to both Candy and Ellabee.

Not going to be around for a week, so good luck if you test in that time! list will be updated when I get back!

  

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx

PS - Heat as you have now retested and it's darker positive, I've just got to do this before I go away!



Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04
Eliza IVF 18.03.04
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04
shelley IUI 19.03.04
fgm IVF 19.03.04
ruthie IVF 19.03.04
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04
murtle IUI 26.03.04
Trollmor OI 27.03.04
Raggy IVF 28.03.04
Ellabee OI 22.03.04
Candy IUI 18.03.04


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Just popped in to see how everyone is doing.

I'm still sore today after the ET - anyone know what painkillers are OK or should I avoid everything?

Raggy x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

P.S. What is OI?


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Raggy, paracetomol are fine and OI is ovulation induction!

Good luck and take care
Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi to all the 2ww'ers,

Horrible day today. The AF type pains which started yesterday are occuring off and on. No sign of bleeding though. All the other AF signs (passing water and breast pain decreasing are all occuring).

This is so different from last time and although I know in my head not to compare cycles (and not to read too much into symptoms) it's really difficult.

My poor DH is fretting at work. 

Good luck to all the ladies who are testing in the next couple of days - Tina K, Winnie, Allison and Harmony. We have had such a good run of positives that this month may be exceptional!

With love from,


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hello everyone

Welcome to all the newbies, especially Raggy - good to see you on this side.

Lots of testers this week - good luck to everyone - Winnie, Allison any early testing yet?

Harmony - any news yet?!

Eliza - glad to see that the old  didn't show her face this weekend. Good luck for the 18th.

Flopsy - keep positive, AF pains and sore boobs can be a good sign (and so can no symptons whatsoever!!) So keep positive!  

As for me, I drive 2 hours to the clinic in the morning for a 5 second blood test! And then drive 2 hours back. Stupid I know, but after getting a positive at Hammersmith previously I didn't want to move clinics (even though it's now bloody miles away!).

Should get my results some time tomorrow afternoon, so will let you know. Have taken the day off work, as last time I got a BFN and had to pretend nothing had happened (no-one knows about our treatment). So thought it best to take the news at home.

Not sure whether I am feeling positive or negative, but I know what I'm hoping for  

Wish me luck!

Love Tina


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

- Heat!!!
That is the best news! I am so happy for you. 

TinaK - The very best of luck to you! Loads of Babydust coming your way

Candy - Good luck to you too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

ok hi ya i am back well i was ment to have af yesterday and nothing i am going to wait till tom(tuesday )and test then hopefully i am just so scared sorry guys there will be a result this week luv ya harmony xx

Sending pos vibes to everyone


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi 

Heat - congratulations - that's just fantastic news!

Harmony - will be thinking of you tomorrow

Love Tina


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks tina i am just so scared but no af for 1 day is good i think lol luv harmony xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone

Heat - Wonderful news xx 

Tina K - Lots of love and good wishes for tomorrow xx 


Harmony - Keep posiitve gal! Lots of luck for tomorrow xx 

Winnie, Allison, Eliza, kimj, Shelley, fgm and ruthie - not long to go now!! Take care all xx 

I wish Friday would come, I feel so stressed and tearful today. ( Hope its not af coming ). 

Love to everyone 

Rach xx


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi girls

Welcome to the new 2ww

Heat congratulations you must be on 

Tina k good luck tomorrow xx

not long now for the rest of us,
im feeling very negative ......got AF symptoms, lower back ache, swolen stomach, bad wind, and very weepy
maybe this could be the cylogest seposetries  what do you think ? (sorry sbout spelling )

sendy lots of baby dust 

love shelley xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Heat - what fab news   

Harmony - is this going to be a daily thing - I'll test in the morning....... nope too scared....... I'll test tomorrow etc etc etc? You are driving me insane, and my phone bill up as I keep logging on to check!!! 

Shelley sorry you arent feeling great but its not over till the old witch sings. I think the Cyclogest can give you those symptoms but as I havent had them I'm not 100% sure. I've still not got anything going on at all except for my tummy feeling like I've pulled a muscle - which i probably have as I had a slip on the conservatory floor yesterday and fell at a v. awkward angle hanging on to the door frame!! 

Tina K - sending lots of    your way for the morning.

Lots of love to all the rest and if your thinking of testing early dont tell me or i'll be tempted too!!! ( tho the hpt has been hidden from me!!!!)

kimj


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Heat,

Official congratulations to you and DH

Have a positively wonderful pregnancy

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Brill news Heat  

Good luck to Tina & Harmony 

I'll be looking forward to your +++ posts tomorrow.

While I'm here has anyone got a list of sypmtoms that I can look for. Just desperate to attribute every twinge to a + I think.

Raggy x


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Babydust your way, Harmony!


----------



## Tig (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi girls

I've only just joined, so this is all new to me. 

I had my 6th IUI on Sunday, so I've literally only just started the dreaded two week wait. Hopefully this time I might manage to stay relatively sane and calm.


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Tig - welcome aboard. I had my ET on Sunday too so we'll be testing on the same day, so we can stay sane together - hopefully!

Raggy x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone

Winnie - a big congrats to you. You must be over the moon xx 

Shelley - I have all the symptoms that you have! I am constantly tearful and soo bloated. I feel like a beached whale! Hugs to you, not long to go now xx

Tig - welcome to you xx


Lots of love to everyone 

Rach xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

As Sue is off sunning herself and Malteser, here's your updated list, girls. xx

Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04
Eliza IVF 18.03.04
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04
shelley IUI 19.03.04
fgm IVF 19.03.04
ruthie IVF 19.03.04
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04
murtle IUI 26.03.04
Trollmor OI 27.03.04
Raggy IVF 28.03.04
Ellabee OI 22.03.04
Candy IUI 18.03.04


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Morning 2wwers

Winnie, Congratulations, again - I have posted to you on the Rainbow Crew 

Harmony - Is today definately the test day then? If so, lots of luck to you. 

Tina K - It's your official test day today .. hope you get a BFP! 

Good luck to everyone else ... especially to any of you who follow what seems to be the early testing trend! 

Lots of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Dee - I'm already thinking I might have to do an early test next week! And I'm only due to test on 27th!!!
I'll have to stop this obsessing. But it's hard.


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Just popped in to say a big CONGRATULATIONS to heat and Winnie the pooh....what great news.....all those big positives this month is heartwarming.....

To the rest of the girls waiting the slow torturous 2ww wishing the best of luck....


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

LMAO Trollmor!

I know what you mean ... I am due to test on the 25th and keep working out when the hcg will be gone from my system etc. And, I have never ever had the inclination to test early before .. it's just it seems to be the "in thing" at the moment! 

Keep away from the evil pee sticks! 

Sending a big injection of willpower your way! 

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Tina - Hope your test goes well. I shall be hoping for a BFP from you this afternoon. 

Heat - Fantastic news. Well done. Enjoy your pregnancy. 

Harmony - Hope you get a BFP as well. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

KimJ - So relieved that Mike is a Tractor boy. I guess I shouldnt have assumed but you dont live in Tractor boy country! Good luck for your test on Thursday. 

Winnie - Fantastic news - I am so pleased for you. Enjoy the next 9 months. 

I am due to test tomorrow buts its not looking good. I have brown spotting and af pains so trying to keep positive but its so hard. 

Best wishes to Eliza, Shelly, fgm, Ruthie and Rachel Lucy all testing this week. Hope you all get positives as well. Seems like the MM2WWers are going for the record!

Good luck to all those on 2WW with longer to go. Keep smiling!

Love Alli. 
x


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah! All those positives make me feel positive! It must be some of that babydust flying all over FF members...

Allison - If you don't think it's looking good - here's some extra special babydust for you









Dee - thanks for willpower. I WILL stay away from evil pee-sticks at least until the VERY early morning of the 27th!

Tig - Welcome! I'm sure you'll feel just like home here in no time.

Troll
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi ladies

It's fantastic to see all those positives over the weekend.
A huge congratulations to Heat and Winnie.
      

Harmony- where are you girl? You are keeping us all in suspense. 

Tina - fingers and toes crossed for you today.

Troll - I'm due to test a day before you. If I have the willpower to wait so must you. But maybe this time next week.......?

Allison and Eliza - sending lots of    your way for the next couple of days. Good luck.

Luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hmmmm, Troll you've got me thinking about early tests - how soon would one work? Do you have a timetable - when does implantation occur, when is the injection out of your body, how soon will the test work.

Hmmmmmmmm. I could test everyday for the next 12 days - I've got loads of Boots points which would help fund the pee sticks. Hmmmmmmm..........

Raggy x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi all - hows it hanging?

I fear its all over for us, have started to have some spotting - this is a usual sign for AF approaching, but its def not in full swing yet...... so i guess theres still a weeny chance?

its funny having this happen - I have been dancing around on top of the fence, taking a daily dip to each side -the 'Its GOT to have worked' side, or the other side - 'Theres NO WAY on earth we will get lucky first time' , and now I have actually fallen off down to the bottom and cant see over to the other side anymore 

does that make sense 

Kimj


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Kimj,

It's still not over! Spotting is common as part of implantation and many ladies have AF sensations in the 2ww.

I do know how you feel though as I feel as if AF could arrive any moment and I'm constantly knicker-checking.

Big hug to you!

With love from,


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh Kim - I really hope it's implantation bleeding 

Raggy x


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

It's over for us (again). AF arrived yesterday. We're both so sad about it, as everything had gone so brilliantly, much better than our previous attempts, and we thought that this time we might strike lucky. Sadly no.

We have one little icicle in the freezer, and I'm sending it all my love and hoping that in a few months time it will make us the happiest people.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Eliza - So sorry to hear af has arrived. Take care of yourself.

Heat & Winnie - Congratulations on your bfps!

Laine x


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi all,

Eliza - Sorry to hear your news. I hope you feel better soon. Looks like my af here as well so I sympathise. 

Kimj - Hope your spotting turns out to be an implatation bleed. 

Good luck to all you testing girls.

Love Alli
x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Eliza,

A big hug to you and your DH. I'm so sorry to hear the news. 

It doesn't get any better with repeat attempts and we are on our second. Nothing feels as bad as the pain after the hope.

Love to your little ice-baby.

Warmest regards,


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2002)

Oh Eliza - so sorry Af has arrived take care of yourself and Dh 

Winnie congratulations to you and Dh 

Kimj dont give up yet it could be implantation spotting.

Alison good luck testing tomorrow 

love shelley xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi all, thanks for support 

Eliza - sorry to hear no joy for you this time - sending you a big 

would implantation bleeding be this late - I am 13 days post baster job, I imagined implantation was earlier than this  

I wish I had been told to test at 14 days like everyone else, instead they said 16 so have to wait till Fri 

sending babydust to everyone

kimj


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Eliza - so sorry that the wicked witch has shown up and spoilt your dream. Sending ((hugs)) to you .. and lots of love to your little frostie ... remember SueL only had one frostie and that frostie now has a name .. Malteser and a mummy who is 20 weeks PG with him/her.

Kimj and Alli - Hang on in there .. you never know! xxx

Harmony - Any news? 

Tig - Sorry I missed you when I updated the list this morning .. welcome and good luck. When do you test?

Heaps of love and luck to everyone else
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Karen-C IUI 05.03.04 
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04 
Kitty IVF 05.03.04 
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04 
Sam (Seahorse) IVF 13.02.04 
Harmony DI 14.03.04
JubyBrown ICSI 15.03.04 
Tina K ICSI 16.03.04
Carol ICSI 17.03.04  
Winnie the Pooh IVF 17.03.04 
AllisonT IVF 17.03.04
Eliza IVF 18.03.04 
Heat IUI 18.03.04 
kimj IUI 19.03.04
shelley IUI 19.03.04
fgm IVF 19.03.04
ruthie IVF 19.03.04
Rachel Lucy IUI 19.03.04
Puppy IVF 21.03.04
Pardoe ICSI 22.03.04
Flopsy ICSI 22.03.04
[email protected] IVF 22.03.04
choccy biccie ICSI 24.03.04
murtle IUI 26.03.04
Trollmor OI 27.03.04
Raggy IVF 28.03.04
Ellabee OI 22.03.04
Candy IUI 18.03.04
Tig IUI ??


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

hi ya girl well done a pg test this afternoon and it is still neg but i still dont have af yet what is going on,if it isnt here by next week i will have to go to the doc luv ya guys luv harmony xx


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just a quick note to say we got a negative on our third attempt.

I am definitely at the bottom of a very large black hole, and have very little hope or faith this is ever going to work for us. This has hit me much harder than last year, as I actually thought it had worked, was convinced in fact and was totally shocked to get a negative. Don't know what our route forward will be, too devastated to contemplate our options at the moment

I wish everyone good luck and loads of babydust

Love Tina


----------



## fgm (Sep 16, 2003)

hi girls

im feeling really down at the moment i had an episode of spotting monday afternoon. which means its only a case of time until af rears her ugly head.

congratulations to heat and dh enjoy the next 8 months

good luck to everyone else on 2ww

luv fgm


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Tina,

Can I join you in that black hole? I tested negative today on my third attempt as well. Wishing you lots of luck for the future. 

Love Alli
x


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Alli

This hole is a horrible place to be - I am so sorry you tested negative too.
I hope it gets better soon and you find the strength to continue.
Lots of love Tina


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Dear Tina - so sorry to hear of your negative hun. I have done one IVF, and think of ICSI as having more of a chance, and so empathise on how gutted you and dh must be feeling. hope you feel stronger soon.

Alli - posted to you on Rainbow thread, but sorry for your negative too. That black hole must be awful - but hope you and dh can feel stronger soon.

Harmony - you must be having such a time of it - still no AF. Holly posted yesterday that, following her neg 10 days ago she now may have ectopic - so please keep an eye on yourself, and any twinge - get checked out. You sound very down - which is no surprise. Hope things are sorted very soon. The not knowing must be awful.

Eliza - sorry for your negative. We too have only one frostie left, so I know just how you feel. I'll plant a flower in the garden for you on the neg cycle board - maybe we can go into the journey together with our 1 embies soon. I'm thinking July/August at the moment - we'll see. Hugs to you and dh hun. 

Kim - limbo land? Don't get off that fence just yet.

So many to test today and tomorrow. Heaps of luck girls

Fee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Awww Tina, Eliza & Alli - I am so disappointed for you, I can imagine how hard this must be for you cycle buddies. Here's a special ^group^ ^group^^group^ each.

Harmony - What a nightmare you're having. Let's hope AF doesn'r arrive and the - turns to a + 

FGM - I hope it isn't over for you yet. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK. 

Raggy x

P.S. Does Cyclogest give anyone sore boobs or is this AF on the way


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi all

all seems a bit sad round here today 

fgm - for you and me theres still a glimmer of hope but am finding it hard to see it at the mo - you are probably feeling the same.....

Tina and Alli - sorry to hear your news - lots of  coming to you both from me

lets get those      vibes going to help the rest of the week get better

kimj


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Tina and Allison,

I'm so very sorry to hear about the negatives. I remember the black hole very well from my last attempt and it's not a nice place to be.

Words are totally useless right now so I am sending you both a big warm hug. I hope that you feel better soon and can make plans for the future.

With love,


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Raggy,

Here's a list of side effects from a Cyclogest website. My consultant told me that it could cause tender breasts too.

<snip>
Side-effects may include gastro-intestinal disturbances, acne, fluid retention or oedema, mass gain, allergic skin rashes or urticaria, mental depression, breast changes including discomfort or less frequently gynaecomastia and changes in libido. Alterations in liver function tests have been reported and jaundice has been reported ,less frequently.
<end of snip>

with love from,


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Allisin & Tina - so sorry to hear of your negatives. Sending you both  

For all those testing Friday        

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## fgm (Sep 16, 2003)

hi girls 

oh my god i have just doen pg test and i have a faint blue line im testing too days early 

dont know what to do with myself

fgm


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

fgm

OMG, what did I just say in my IM to you!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations, a blue line, however faint is a blue line ^thumbsup^

Dellxx


----------



## fgm (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks dell it was your positive words that made me test i cant believe it although i think i will test again tomorrow just in case
fgm


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls

Tina K, Allison & Eliza - So sorry to hear your news. Lots of hugs to you all 

Harmony and kimj - Keep positive girls. Kimj I know what you mean about that fence! I change positions regularly too!! You sometimes don't know if you're coming or going do you! ^furious^

fgm - As everyone else has said, a line is a line. Well done gal!  Look after yourself xx

Lots of  thoughts to you all who test in the next couple of days. I can't beliveve Friday is nearly here. I wish I could test early but I'm too scared! 

Take care everyone

Rachel


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

OMG fgm that's brill!    Will you keep testing or have you decided that it's defo 

Thanks Flopsy, shame it's a side effect and not a sign of pregnancy! I don't know where I'd have been without my cycle buddies explaining things to me 

Rachel, not long to go now. Only 2 more sleeps until you test.

Hope everyone else is doing well

Raggy x


----------



## ruthie (Oct 29, 2003)

Hello Everyone
I have been looking regularly but not posted. Find it very comforting to read all the messages - very pleased to hear about the positives - sorry to hear about negatives and hope you will all acheive your dreams in the future. I am due to test in 2 days but resigned myself to a negative result at point of ET as really felt my one embryo had no chance as should have been 6-8 cells by day 3 and was only 3 cells. I have noticed gradually decreasing breast tenderness and feel v itchy few slight twinges on left and right which usually happens just before AF my endo cysts I think. I guess because I'm expecting a BFN I havent been feeling so anxious about the physical signs and symptoms so this second week hasnt been as bad as before. I have already booked a review appmt so will wait to see what we can do next - happy to consider egg donation - would just like to have a child in my life not desperate to pass on my genes especially!
Ruthie


----------



## fgm (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks raggy

i think i will test again tomorrow and probably friday to see if i get a darker line. it definately there just not as dark as test line

good luck to everyone else

fgm


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

fgm - line sounds very positive  
you are making me want to do a test now!!!!!!! Dont know what to do now 

kimj


----------



## fgm (Sep 16, 2003)

kimj when did you have ec and et mine was 2nd and 5 th march

fgm


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Congratulations *FGM,*

Wonderful news and a good early result!

Hope that that the line gets darker each day

*Other 2ww'ers*

Anyone else with interesting symptoms?

I was up every hour last night at the loo (peeing for England)... I've always been a water drinker but never passed it so quickly. I even dreamed about the loo when asleep. Very disrupted night.

Also I've had a craving for Salmon and have had it for dinner 2 nights in a row and could easily have it tonight. Made sure it was organic.

Lots of pain in my abdomen and the sensation that AF will arrive but no spotting or anything.

Hope that you are all as well as possible

With love from,


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New Home Girls....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=7186;start=0#lastPost


----------

